# Favorite Poultry,  Chicken, Beef and Port Rubs



## alfredo.daniel67 (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi everyone, I have ZERO experience, about to embark on this smoke filled journey.   I'd like to know what everyone's go to rubs are.  Anyone have an opinion on 'Slap Yo Daddy BBQ Rub'??

Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 6, 2021)

I think a good place to start would be to buy Jeff’s recipe.
Both his rubs are very good, and some of the proceeds will go to help keep this forum online.
Al


----------



## alfredo.daniel67 (Dec 6, 2021)

Thanks SmokinAl I'll look into it!


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 6, 2021)

I also use Jeff's rub the most. You can buy the ingredients and make batches when needed.


----------



## hammer77 (Dec 7, 2021)

I've made own rub for sometime now. This year I decided to check out premade rubs. So far out of what I tried Killer Hogs BBQ Rub is the front runner.


----------



## sandyut (Dec 7, 2021)

Both of Jeffs are very good and a great place to start.  I used them for years.

Brisket fav - Meat Church Holy Cow

Pork butts and Ribs - BPS Sweet Money  Sometime combined with yard birds.

BPS has a bunch of good rubs.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 7, 2021)

I have used jeff's rubs for a decade now and always have some on hand. that said, lately I have been collecting a few that I have really liked. Uncle Steve's shake is a company that makes real good rubs. I love them all. Meat Church is also a favorite with Holy Voodoo being my absolute favorite. It is the best chicken wing rub to me of anything I have ever tried. I love it so much I bought a 5lb bag. I have all of their rubs and all of uncle steves. Both companies are small family operations. I suggest trying a few and see what you like. everybody has different tastes.I plan on trying some more when I decide to do an order.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 7, 2021)

I don't buy rubs anymore after exclusively using the following rub recipe for the past couple of years.
This is one of JJ's rub recipes.
It's great on pork and chicken. Plus, it is fully tweakable to your liking.
I have not tried it on beef since I am not a fan of sugar based rubs on beef.

*Mild Bubba Q Rub* (All Purpose, Kid Friendly)

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)
2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)
1T Kosher Salt
1T Chili Powder* (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.
1T Granulated Garlic
1T Granulated Onion
2tsp Black Pepper, more if you like
1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

For more heat add Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there. Makes about 1 Cup


----------

